# Rats On the Go? Does anyone use harnesses or "Bonding Pouches"?



## MissHinasaki (Jul 29, 2009)

I've seen a lot of people selling manufactured and homemade harnesses and bonding pouches and I was wondering how difficult it is take your rats on the go. Is it a good idea or not? I've thought about reinforcing a fabric purse but I wanted to make sure that this is a feasible thing first and not just cute marketable ploy.


----------



## aqualaureena (Jun 2, 2007)

To be honest my boys all would just stick to my shoulder like glue and if they felt scared or cold they would get in my hood. I think it depends where your going, how long you have had them, what their temprement and how confident you feel. If any part of you is unsure that they would stay on your or that they would be nervous maybe get a harness.


----------



## teresaisaacs (Jul 31, 2009)

with my first rat, lady B, i made a ''rat bag'' out of an old pair of jeans and lined it with fleece, i made it long enough to hang off my shoulder. she loved being carried around in it and would come to college with me in it(i went to animal college to study animal care.) she would coast along on my shoulder and then retreat into the bag should she want to go to sleep. i havent used a "rat bag" with any other rats i have had though, as lady B was she was an only rat and i didn't want her to get lonely


----------



## Corpseflower (Jun 12, 2009)

That sounds so cute teresaisaacs!

I've considered bringing one of my rats to school when it starts [I don't know if it's specifically against the rules, but people have brought rabbits, small dogs, skinks, and all sorts of things] but I have no idea what I would put them in all day! Haha. But that sounds like a cute idea.


----------



## chiklet1503 (Jun 12, 2009)

check out sugar glider bonding pouches or even small "dog purses" haha. There are plenty of options out there. I would just make sure you have something handy for snacks or whatnot in case they get a little antsy.

I was also considering either buying or making something to bring my girls around in. When they are all in my hood it's so heavy it pulls my sweatshirt back- Kinda feel like I'm choking LOL. I can only imagine when they are full grown...


----------



## teresaisaacs (Jul 31, 2009)

Corpseflower said:


> That sounds so cute teresaisaacs!
> 
> I've considered bringing one of my rats to school when it starts [I don't know if it's specifically against the rules, but people have brought rabbits, small dogs, skinks, and all sorts of things] but I have no idea what I would put them in all day! Haha. But that sounds like a cute idea.


i was fortunate that my college was an animal college so we had plenty of provisions for peoples pets to join us if we so wanted to, we just had to make sure who was bringing in what so we didnt mix predator and prey, and males and females. 

we had to make sure we took food and water bowls with us and a litter tray as well... which used to go on the end of my table, it was lovely taking my old rat into college for ratty play dates!! the college provided shavings for the litter box and water from the tap


----------



## MissHinasaki (Jul 29, 2009)

Corpseflower: Yea, I'm smuggling mine into a dorm room that doesn't allow pets. I live in a single so it's not really a problem. Worse case scenario, they live at my boyfriend's apartment. As long as your animals aren't loud, smelly, or damage any property, it'll work out.


----------



## aquaseafoam (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm using a pouch with my hairless girl, Pinky since she is less outgoing than Brainy. Also to keep her warm while we snuggle on the couch. She is also more laid back.

My pouch is just a sleeve from some fleece pj's that I never wear. I cut it off and tied one end closed and folded back the sleeve so it wasn't so long.. and it gave a few extra layers to keep her warm.


----------



## teresaisaacs (Jul 31, 2009)

aquaseafoam said:


> I'm using a pouch with my hairless girl, Pinky since she is less outgoing than Brainy. Also to keep her warm while we snuggle on the couch. She is also more laid back.
> 
> My pouch is just a sleeve from some fleece pj's that I never wear. I cut it off and tied one end closed and folded back the sleeve so it wasn't so long.. and it gave a few extra layers to keep her warm.


 that is a good idea!!! i might have to recycle some old clothes again in the winter!


----------



## maddy (Jul 27, 2009)

i use to take my old rats lita and maria r i p, to the shops in my jacket pocket sometimes and they loved it
sticking there noses out so they could smell all the different food smells as we walked...bless them


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

http://www.javakittie.com/

Check out the rat sacks. I have one and they are really good for transporting or just leaving on the couch to let them snuggle in it. I use mine when I go to the vets (well...did. I had a sick rat who decided it would be the only place he would cuddle up and put blackberry juice all over it .. nice lol) and they just sit in there happy as pie


----------



## MissHinasaki (Jul 29, 2009)

I was going to post that link earlier to show off her harnesses. I think the yarn ones would be easy enough to make. I was wondering what people thought about taking the rats outside, like in the grass or on the sidewalk and such. Is there any precautions I should take or is it just overall a bad idea? I've just seen pictures of the famous Debbie Ducommun and her rats out and about and thought it would be cute to take them to the park (we used to walk our tortoises and our ferrets as well, which sadly are more or less floppers than walkers).

I have so many old purses that I know I could probably just make one extra comfy and use one of those. I never thought about the pockets though...


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Ration1802 said:


> http://www.javakittie.com/
> 
> Check out the rat sacks. I use mine when I go to the vets (well...did. I had a sick rat who decided it would be the only place he would cuddle up and put blackberry juice all over it .. nice lol) and they just sit in there happy as pie


I thought vets would insist they're contained in a carrier.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Stace87 said:


> Ration1802 said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.javakittie.com/
> ...


Some do. Mine don't. I have always taken them in on my shoulder and sit in the waiting room like that .. the vet and nurses know how well behaved my bunch are so they have absolutely no problems with it. I usually take the sack along only in case someone else has issues or the rats attract too much attention one of the other pets.



> I think the yarn ones would be easy enough to make. I was wondering what people thought about taking the rats outside, like in the grass or on the sidewalk and such. Is there any precautions I should take or is it just overall a bad idea?


Her yarn ones work really well - on her site those are my kids modelling them lol. As for taking rats outside ... I generally don't take them out beyond a quick run around my front garden. You can never be quite sure what has walked/urinated over any particular patch of grass/pavement so the chance of your rat walking over a patch already contaminated by a wild rat is greater. Not to mention any predators in the area that would dare to make a quick dive for a rat. If I do take them out, however, I usually do so armed with a blanket and let them run around on that with me closely supervising.


----------



## maddy (Jul 27, 2009)

I MIGHT GET A BONDING POUTCH, MIGHT BE GOOD FOR PEPPER.MAKE HER TAIM ABIT MORE


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

I let mine rid eon my shoulder, he goes everywhere with me <3

a harness would work, I had a bird who rode on my shoulder with a harness. I think all of these woul work, so long as you were careful. althout I wouldn't let them freerange outside, too dangerous.


----------



## Iron Gypsy (Jun 25, 2009)

I was also looking into some kind of pouch, but for the most part mine are shoulder-steady.
I take them out when I walk the dog and they love it.

I think I would rather convert an old purse than buy a new one, as long as its safe.  that's way more fun.


----------

